# Paver patio for raised foundation house?



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was thinking of putting in a paver patio but the door from the back of the house is about 3.5 feet from the ground.

I do not wait to raise the entire patio since I want to be able to walk off the edge into the lawn.

So I guess I need some sort of steps going down to the patio 3.5' below.

Like this:









What is the best way to construct steps? Do you pour concrete steps then paver over that? Or is there some other way to do this.

THanks!


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

You could do poured concrete with pavers adhered to the concrete, or you could just use segmental retaining wall blocks for the steps.

The easiest way to build what you are looking for is a deck-style landing leading down to the paver patio. This also makes it easier to walk out the back door without having to immediately step down- much more comfortable to walk out the door to a level landing and then steps down. By going this route, you also avoid the 'heavy' look of a masonry cube stacked against the house.


----------

